# Faber and Kid Yamamoto sig request



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I can't really remember when I did my last signature request.




The Request:

I want a sick Faber and Kid Yamamoto signature, similar to the masterpiece Nikos did with Chuck and Rashad.


Title: Pound for Pound


Sub-Text: Wafb



Colors: It doesn't matter


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.

PS. If you have better pictures of the two feel free to use it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's something
Use it if you want.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Boy, that was quick, thanks Nikos.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

wafb said:


> Boy, that was quick, thanks Nikos.


Not a prob i would have done it the other way but it will be hard since Kid fights in the ring and faber in cage on all the pics Kid has the ring covering him. So i figured this one was good.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, I couldn't find a clear pic of Kid without those ropes blocking him.:thumbsdown: Excellent, how much I owe you brah?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

wafb said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find a clear pic of Kid without those ropes blocking him.:thumbsdown: Excellent, how much I owe you brah?


Nothing man don't worry about it.
Just hope you like it


----------

